# Cursor Problem With Excel



## fun_hemant (Sep 25, 2008)

I M Using Excel 2002 With Win-xp
I Opened A File With Macros In It.

From Then On My Cursor Is Not Behaving As Before.

My Cursor, The Rectangle On The Sheet, Now Do Not Have The Dragger On Down-left Side Of The Rectangle. Also When I Move My Mouse Cursor On The Rectangle Excel Cursor, The Mouse Cursor Would Not Change It's Shape Like Before.

When I M Viewing My File In Page-break View There Also My Mouse Cursor Would Not Change To Two-way Arrow Cursor On The Page Break Blue Coloured Line Which Can Be Dragged Along.

Pls Can Someone Help Me Out.

Thnx
Hemant


----------



## Cougarman (Sep 22, 2008)

Does Excel behave normally when you open a new, blank workbook?


----------



## fun_hemant (Sep 25, 2008)

the above problem is with new workbook as well as n e old workbooks.


----------



## Cougarman (Sep 22, 2008)

Open a new workbook.
Tools menu.
Options.
Edit tab.
Enable the check boxes for "Edit directly in cell" and "Allow cell drag and drop"
OK.

Let us know how it is.


----------



## fun_hemant (Sep 25, 2008)

how it was ?

Dear cougerman it was the best.

it was like a boon to us.
it worked very well.
we extensively use excel but never faced such a problem and all the 5 machines were stuck with the same problem messing every day work.

thnx buddy

Hemant


----------



## pore (Jun 20, 2009)

Cougarman said:


> Open a new workbook.
> Tools menu.
> Options.
> Edit tab.
> ...


You are a genius! I searched over the net for more than 2 hours and had no clue to resolve the issue. This simple step that you mentioned, worked wonders! Kudos to you!


----------

